# Saw a dead



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

phesant on the side of 77south north of Caimbridge,,,,,, are there a lot near that area????

John


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

There is ONE less. It was probably a stocked bird. No reason to get too excited about a hunting area. It was nice when I hunted WILD pheasants in NE Ohio , when I was young, but those days are gone.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

I used to live in Upstate NY so I remember the wild bird days, however since moving to a certain area of Central Ohio I do see alot of wild birds. I know they are wild birds because I see alot of juvenile birds, all the guys I know who let out purchased birds do not put out the juveniles because they would not survive. There are very few areas with wild birds but they are hard to find.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have lucked into several central and south central Ohio places with some nice populations. I don't hunt them or share the info though. I prefer to hunt them out West and like to just watch them here at home. I have never tried a game farm so don't have any idea how fun it would be. I'm thinking it would be a good workout for the dog though.


----------

